# Happy Valentine's from Candy and Tony



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Valentine's day to your flock


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day, you two cuties, from Joey and me.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you guys:clap:


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day to you and your flock from Percy and me


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day to you and your two beauties, from Milo and me. Great photo!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey pretty birdies! Happy Valentine's Day from my flock and I back atcha!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Hey pretty birdies! Happy Valentine's Day from my flock and I back atcha!


Haha, I love the little note!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

eduardo said:


> Haha, I love the little note!


Thanks, did that for hubby last year...lol


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day! The note has been authentically postmarked - beak sized chunks are missing from it


----------

